# holster guestion?



## hkenvy91 (Oct 6, 2006)

been toying with the idea of carrying my 3inch 44. anyone reccamend a good iwb holster for a 3inch 629:smt071


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Might give Paul Andrews a call. he makes some real nice holsters and other gun leather products.
http://www.andrewsleather.com/


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I can't speak for the 44 but I have two Tucker Heritage's for my 3" Ruger SP-101 and for my 3" S&W 65-5, both in .357mag. They are both well made and the holster for the 65-5 even has height adjustable Kydex Clips....a really nice feature.


----------

